# Free iolo System Mechanic 8 Full Version Download with Six Month License Key



## mrintech (Nov 25, 2008)

When your car breaks down or in need of tune up, you will sent the vehicle to mechanic. So when your PC computer system breaks down or desperately need a performance tune, who would you go to? Indeed, there is no need to send the system anywhere with System Mechanic from iolo.com. System Mechanic can automatically repairs errors and fragmentation, cleans out clutter, fix hard drive errors and tunes up the PC so that it runs smoothly, reliably, and up to 300% faster, including Internet access speed up and download acceleration.

*Read More here:* *www.mydigitallife.info/2008/11/25/...with-six-month-activation-license-serial-key/


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 25, 2008)

Ha, the great old iolo. It could make your PC 300% faster, but that's only when you remove it from the system!


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2008)

down in the ruins


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 25, 2008)

Is anyone able to open the website mentioned in the blog?
It seems down.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 25, 2008)

^^^

Yup! No Problemo.


----------



## Ecko (Nov 25, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Ha, the great old iolo. It could make your PC 300% faster, but that's only when you remove it from the system!


+100000


----------



## mrintech (Nov 25, 2008)

*I found and shared *


----------



## apoorva84 (Nov 26, 2008)

looks like everyone these days is giving out 3-6 month licenses for their software.Avira, nod32, iolo to name a few.

anyway, thanks for the info


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 26, 2008)

Has anyone received the license key?
Me not yet...


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^^ Neither me.
  Ask for anything that is free and it sure is not going to work.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

Don't blame me... I shared genuine information with you all


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 26, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Don't blame me... I shared genuine information with you all


Not blaming, but did u receive it urself?
if yes, can u share? After all its free


----------



## mrintech (Nov 26, 2008)

I didn't registered...

I tried with ESET offer but it was displaying message like We are receiving Heavy Serial Key Activation requests, so please try after an Hour.

Apan logo se pehle karwa lete hai yaar... baad me... I think when we tried to register it was already disabled due to heavy requests.

It's all about Luck


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 25, 2008)

mrintech, got my Six months key today.

Others who have downloaded check ur mail.

Alas! I don't use SM now, now in TuneUp.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL 

After One Month


----------



## abhi.eternal (Dec 26, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> mrintech, got my Six months key today.
> 
> Others who have downloaded check ur mail.
> 
> Alas! I don't use SM now, now in TuneUp.



I am also using Tune-Up and think that its a lot better than Sys Mech which tends to make the system a (lot ore than a) bit slow.


----------

